# Art to compliment Modern Arnis?



## mcjon77 (Nov 11, 2004)

Hey all,

I heard that in the old days a lot of karate and TKD guys starting taking up Modern Arnis to compliment there primary art.  However, now it seems lately that for many, Modern Arnis is their primary art.  With that in mind, I was wondering if any of you have thoughts or opinions about other martial arts that would compliment Modern Arnis.  I am not saying that MA is not a complete art in it self.  Truth be told, I find it to be one of the most complete arts I've seen.   Rather, I was wondering what additional arts others are exploring (or planing to explore) which may expand their knowledge and what challenges they have faced in doing so.


Thanks,

Jon


----------



## Cruentus (Nov 11, 2004)

Here are a few that would be a good compliment to MA:

Small Circle Jujitsu - Professor trained and swapped concepts with Gm Wally Jay. This would be extremely helpful in learning the locking aspects of MA.

Other Filipino Arts - You can see how Modern Arnis relates to these. Some, like Balintawak, were styles Remy learned before forming his art. Others may have borrowed from Modern Arnis. Others just may be similar and different in many ways, but in any sense, all FMA's are very similar in how it is taught and executed.

Western Martial Arts - This is largely overlooked, but Western Martial Arts take a similar approach that Modern Arnis does. It would be very interesting to see how these relate. These could range from Russian arts like systema, to European arts like traditional fencing or bowie fighting. Also covers a wide variety of weaponry, instilling that "it's all the same" concept. 

Wing Chun - This would help aid hand sensativity and trapping.

JKD - It's been said that Modern Arnis was like a Filipino JKD with it's approach. One might find that this or an inosanto blend might be useful.

Ninjitsu - also largely overlooked, but the way different weaponry relates in ninjitsu might aid the Modern Arnis practitioner. It appears to me that the approach to self-defense and fighting overall might be a good compliment.

Any grappling art - Standing grappling will help with locking and body positioning, but ground fighting might be useful because Modern Arnis is mainly a stand up fighting art. So learning how to maneuver on the ground could be very beneficial to the MA player.

Essentially, any art you play with could compliment Modern Arnis, and vice versa. You will see how really "it is all the same" with whatever you choose.

Just be sure to enjoy it!

PJMOD :ultracool


----------



## MJS (Nov 11, 2004)

I'd go with something that addressed the ground.  Many Arnis programs cover punching, kicking, blocking.  It does have its ground work, but its on a different level as say BJJ.  My inst. covers the punching aspects from Western Boxing, Thai style kicking, as well as adding in a few things from some of the other FMA's that he studies.

Mike


----------



## Jade Tigress (Nov 11, 2004)

Hi,

I don't know a lot about other styles of martial arts but I attend Blue Ridge Kung Fu Arnis Academy which incorporates Arnis with Sil Lum Kung Fu. You can check out www.blueridgekungfu.net for more info.


----------



## Shodan (Nov 11, 2004)

I've been doing Kenpo karate for a long time.  During one of the times where Kenpo wasn't available to me, I tried out Modern Arnis and found there to be a lot of similarities in both systems.  I still work Kenpo and now Doce Pares and am still seeing the similarities.  I did my black belt thesis techniques for Kenpo using my Modern Arnis work- so I did stick attacks/defenses- it all blended together very nicely.

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## Dan Anderson (Nov 11, 2004)

Anything which would stress more striking and some sort of grappling would round out Modern Arnis quite well.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## OULobo (Nov 11, 2004)

While I don't do Modern Arnis, my primary art is an FMA. I would say Thai boxing for conditioning and striking application and any NHB/MMA style for grappling. That fills in most of my gaps.

I personally also throw in Silat for dirty tricks and smoothness, and Yoga for internal conditioning.


----------

